# Over-wintering in Italy - is it an option?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It may be a long way off but I'm just beginning to put some ideas together for next winter.
I know southern Spain and Portugal are popular choices and have reasonably comfortable climates but I'd like to try somewhere else.
I would be interested to hear from anyone who has spent a winter in southern Italy.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Tony.

This info was from friends who spent Dec 2000 - March 2001 in Sicily.

I thought the info on the Sostas would also be useful.

WEATHER: This was at least as good as we had anticipated. Most days were sunny and mild (a little cooler than the winters in the south of Spain, but very pleasant), although there were also occasions when we had heavy rain for a couple of days at a time.

SITES ON THE WAY: We drove all the way through Italy rather than take a ferry from the north, as we wanted to visit Rome, Pompeii, etc. Sites, which were open, were few and far between, and often had dirty toilet blocks, yet still seemed to be charging close to summer charges. We were very wary about overnighting away from a site, but did so on several occasions, using signposted "sostas" (like the French "Aires"), and had no problems.

SITES ON SICILY: Most sites were closed, and there were long stretches of coast where wild camping was the only option. We spent our first and last few weeks at Camping Internazionale Almoetia near Calatabiano (south of Taormina). If I remember correctly this was the suggested in the MMM article you referred to, and is certainly one of the few that geared up to long stay winter visitors (mainly from Germany and Austria). It's family run (the son speaks reasonable English), Flat and grassy, with views of Mount Etna, and within walking distance of the sea. Although fairly busy it was by no means crowded - I get the impression it gets busier each winter. As in Spain, there were reduced charges for longer stays (480,000 lire for 30 nights including electricity, 400,000 lire without).

When we toured the island we found a few other sites which were pleasant, Although on all but one we were either on our own or with only a couple of vans. The only busy one was Camper Sosta Torre Salsa at Montallegro on the south coast. This is a German run, very clean, but entails parking on a fairly small gravel area under canopies (charges drop after the first week).

At San Vito lo Capo in the extreme west, we stated at Camping Pineta (clean but not very cheap), although there were several vans staying on the sea front (we were told it was banned in the summer but permitted during the winter when most of the sites were closed)

The Baia del Silenzio site at Brucoli near Augusta looked as though it would be a mass of static's, but we were pleasantly surprised. The tourers get to pitch on an open rocky area within a stone's throw of the sea, and looking across the bay to Etna. There were a German van, which had been there for a couple of months, and us. The prices advertised at the gate almost put us off, as even the low season rates seemed very expensive, but they seem keen to attract British and German campers during the winter, and we were charged 20,000 lire a day, staying just a few nights, and there were reductions for longer stays (still more than expensive than Spain, I know).

We also found we were less worried about staying away from sites than we anticipated, although some areas felt safer than others. Some possible "sostas" are listed in accommodation guides from the tourist office, as well as in the "yellow pages" of the monthly Italian motorcaravan magazine (decipherable even to non Italian speakers like us).

For Palermo we used a "guarded sosta", where we paid 20,000 lire per night, but there was someone on duty at the entrance barrier 23 hours a day. From there it was a short bus ride to the centre.

ACTIVITIES: I don't know what your interests are while you are away, but we found plenty to occupy us on all the days we didn't want to sit and sunbathe (i.e. most of them). We enjoy walking and bird watching, and generally pottering around in the countryside, and we found plenty of opportunities (with some marvellous mountain scenery, especially in the northern half of the island). There are plenty of archaeological sites, open and peaceful in the winter

The following was put together by a German motorhomer and might be of some use to you.

You will find good indexes on: http://www.turismoitinerante.com (also listed as link on motorhome.org.uk) http://www.camper.netsurf.it (with a comparable content to the above) (Text on both sites in Italian language) Not all of those listed areas are of the same quality.

You will find - dedicated motorhome rest areas, mostly with service facilities (water dump, fresh water) - service points without the possibility to sleep overnight - simple parking areas that are suited for staying overnight

The latter areas are based on the allowance to sleep in your car/motorhome/coach/truck on any public parking space to restore your driving ability, unless it is forbidden by a specific sign (e.g. no parking for motorhomes from 22:00 till 08:00). You should not use these areas longer than 24 hrs.

Dedicated motorhome areas you may use with unlimited duration, unless the duration is limited by a sign. In practice you will find especially in touristic areas that motorhome signs are very present. Either they show you not to stay or they show you where the next dedicated motorhome area is. Mostly dedicated motorhome areas are free of charge, some private areas with extended service facilities will be charged. Additionally, in larger towns or at places with limited parking space (e.g. Venice) there are parking areas where you have to pay parking fee for motorhomes as well as for cars, especially during the day.

Common regions with rest areas are especially Tuscany, Umbria, Emilia Romagna, Marche, i.e. primarily the middle Italian regions. Although there are also areas near the sea, the rest areas are mostly situated for visiting towns and villages. To spend your holidays for swimming in the sea you should better stick to campsites.

A region with more restrictions is also South Tyrol (Südtirol / Alto Adige). This might have to do with the extensive tourism in that region and with the mentality of the German speaking population for having exact regulations.

Italian motorhome drivers usually know very well where to stay. If you find several motorhomes parking, you may assume that you will not be bothered during the night. Sometimes it could be that motorhome areas are completely occupied, especially on public holidays during the low season ("long weekend"). Italians don't care, they usually take the next suitable lane. Once in Caorle (low season) I found a large parking space with unmisunderstandable signs "no motorhome parking". The area was occupied by about 100 motorhomes during the night. I was totally sure that there would not be any problem to stay.

On every type of rest area you must not put any camping equipment outside your motorhome. Sun blockers, chairs and table are restricted to campsites. Sometimes you might find an area where it is "common practice".

As an alternative you might find suitable restaurants with an ideally suited parking space. Asking for allowance to stay overnight provided you consume a dinner, is a good advice especially in wine regions ;-) Being "on tour" with a motorhome in Italy mostly means not having problems with overnight parking. Looking for "common places", i.e. having your eyes open, promises a good place.

Here are a couple of sites you might find useful.

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/php/sosta/italia/search.php

http://www.camping.it/english/sicilia/

Regards

Don


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi tony

the campsites way down south are mostly occupied by germans with a few dutch & french. i didn't use any sites but wildcamped near one and spoke to a few people staying on the site. the germans said it was great and the other nationalities complained that it was full of germans. the vans were all crammed into the site but you could walk straight out onto the beach. this was at corigliano.

wildcamping - when there wasn't a sosta nearby i had no problem finding a place to stop and was never asked what i was doing there.

sostas - some were fantastic :-Ardore Marina about 40 miles up from the very bottom of italy on the ionian sea. a free camper area for about 8 vans, 25 yards from the beach on a deserted promenade .75 miles long. i was often the only person on the beach or in the sea :lol: 

i came home in the first week of november but i check the temperature for the area ( calabria ) most days and it's on a par with the algarve.

mike


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys - that's certainly given me something to think about.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

There are several sites at Lake Garda open all year round. Look at www.gardalake.it.

Weather on Lake Garda is 50/50 over winter but I have usually been able to dump the coat during the day.

Further down, please take a look at Chianciano Terme. No camp sites there but a beautiful spot none the less. There is camping in nearby Montepulciano - oh and wine of course.

When I travelled with the coaches, many hotels in winter were full of Germans and they were always good company and knew how to ejnoy themselves. If I find the campsite at Garda to be full of Germans next week i know we will have a good time.

I like the company of a load of nationals when abroad. If I wanted all English I would go to Scarboro!

Any info what so ever about Italy, roads etc, please prvate me!


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Smifee, I think I know the campsite that you referred to, I've stayed there a couple of times. I think the reason that lots of Germans go there is that the site is owned and run by Germans. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Tony
Julie, Brad and I stayed in Sicily for 6 weeks around March time, weather was lovely, we have a superb time there and would recommend it.

One particular site we found have hordes of brits, caravanners and Mhers mostly full timers or long termers, it was on the northern coast near the touristy areas but far enough away to be scenic and peacefull. the site was at http://www.raisgerbi.it and is called Rais Gerbi, modern campsite with superb toilets/shower facilities (probably the best we had ever seen) and the owner is very friendly and the staff speak perfect english


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi phil

the site at corigliano was right on the beach with a cafe/bar outside the entrance. behind the site was a smallish pine woods.

we only stayed 3 days and were behind the pine woods on a track off a dead end road.

if it's the same site i was puzzled by a group of 8 - 10 blokes who were in a clearing with a fire & their cars every morning when i went down to the sea. it didn't matter how early i got up they were there but gone in the afternoons. no sign of fishing gear and i can only speak a few words of italian so couldn't ask what they were doing.

perhaps it was a mafia conference :roll: 

mike


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike, you would possibly have needed to speak in German anyway. It's a nice site but what put me off last time is that some washed their cassettes under the drinking water, didn't seem that hygienic to me.


----------

